# Formulareingaben überprüfen



## Heiko (15. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Formular für JavaScript gefunden.

Ich habe jetzt einiges versucht, aber ich kriege es nicht hin, das auch mit Radiobuttons zu programmieren.

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Mit JavaScript kenne ich mich überhaupt noch nicht aus.

Vielen Dank


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function chkFormular()
{
 if(document.Formular.User.value == "")  {
   alert("Bitte Ihren Namen eingeben!");
   document.Formular.User.focus();
   return false;
  }
 
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#EEEEEE" text="#000000">

<h1>Formular</h1>

<form name="Formular" action="http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/cgi-bin/formview.pl" method="post" onSubmit="return chkFormular()">
<pre>
Name:     <input type="text" size="40" name="User">
Wohnort:  <input type="text" size="40" name="Ort">
E-Mail:   <input type="text" size="40" name="Mail">
Alter:    <input type="text" size="40" name="Alter">
Formular: <input type="submit" value="Absenden"><input type="reset" value="Abbrechen">
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Jul 2004)

1. Google-Hit ("javascript formulareingaben prüfen"):

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164254.html


----------



## Heiko (15. Jul 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Google-Hit ("javascript formulareingaben prüfen"):
> 
> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164254.html



Danke aber die Seite kann ich mit meinem Browser nicht öffnen.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Jul 2004)

Was für einen Browser hast Du denn?

Zur Not gibst Du eben den Such-String selbst in Google ein und schaust Dir die Treffer an.


----------



## Heiko (15. Jul 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was für einen Browser hast Du denn?
> 
> Zur Not gibst Du eben den Such-String selbst in Google ein und schaust Dir die Treffer an.



Einen Internet Explorer. Mein Unternehmen, in dem ich arbeite hat eine ziemlich strikte Firewallpolitik. Und unteranderem die Seite darf nicht geöffnet werden.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Jul 2004)

Heiko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber Google wird doch trotzdem funktionieren, oder? *SCNR*


----------



## Beni (15. Jul 2004)

Heiko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einen Internet Explorer. Mein Unternehmen, in dem ich arbeite hat eine ziemlich strikte Firewallpolitik.



Zum einen wollen sie Sicherheit (das ist ok), zum anderen verwenden sie den IE, den unsichersten Browser den es gibt  :roll: 
Das soll einer mal verstehen  :bahnhof:  :wink:


----------



## bygones (15. Jul 2004)

schau mal unter http://selfhtml.teamone.de die habe eine ausgezeichnetet JavaScript Abteilung


----------



## Heiko (16. Jul 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schau mal unter http://selfhtml.teamone.de die habe eine ausgezeichnetet JavaScript Abteilung



Danke da habe ich einiges gefunden was hilft.


----------



## Heiko (16. Jul 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Heiko hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde mich jetzt nicht über unsere Unternehmensentscheidungen auslassen, denn das steht mir nicht erstens nicht zu und zweitens sollte man das als Student auch nciht tun, wenn man in der Firma beliben will.  8) 

Google funktioniert auch, aber ich habe nix gefunden, daher habe ich ja hier nachgefragt. Ich such immer erst im Internet ehe ich hier oder in anderen Foren was reinschreibe.  :###


----------



## Heiko (16. Jul 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Google-Hit ("javascript formulareingaben prüfen"):
> 
> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164254.html



Konnte die Seite von zu Hause aus öffnen, leider hat sie mich keinen Schritt weitergebracht.


----------



## Heiko (16. Jul 2004)

Habe das Problem jetzt anders gelöst. Ich wähle einfach einen der Radiobuttons per checked aus, so kann nie etwas falsches eingegeben werden.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Gast (18. Jul 2004)

Heiko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe das Problem jetzt anders gelöst. Ich wähle einfach einen der Radiobuttons per checked aus, so kann nie etwas falsches eingegeben werden.



Eigentlich ganz einfach. Frage folgendes ab:


```
document.form.element.checked == true
```

Wenn das gilt, ist der Radiobutton oder die Checkbox aktiviert, wenn false dann nicht.

Mit


```
document.form.element.value
```

bekommst Du nur den vorgegebenen value, egal ob angeklickt oder nicht.

Schau mal im SelfHTML unter JavaScript unter dem Stichwort "checked" nach, da findest Du alles, was du brauchst.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Heiko (19. Jul 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Heiko hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe, wie gesagt einen Button vorselektiert, jetzt funktioniert es.


----------

